# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  ग्रुप को ज्वाइन किस तरह करे

## Dark Rider

*यहाँ आपको जानकारी दे रहा हू की किस तरह आप एक ग्रुप ज्वाइन कर सकते है |
*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

गुड जॉब जी.  अन्तर्वासना के ग्रुप को join करने का तरीका!

----------


## Dark Rider

इसके दो तरीके मुझे ठीक लगते है जो मै जानता हू |

पहला direct लिंक वाला  |

आपको एक ग्रुप की लिंक दी जाती है आप क्लिक करते ही उस ग्रुप तक पहुच जाते है |

इस तरह से 



http://forum.hindivichar.com/group.php?groupid=114

बेचलर ग्रुप 

इसी तरह यह एक और ग्रुप 

JOIN BANNED GROUP 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/group.php?groupid=112

----------


## Dark Rider

आप जब लिंक पर क्लीक करते  है तो आप इस ग्रुप के पेज  पर पहुचते है |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

:)

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ आपको यह आप्शन मिलेगा |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

:)

----------


## Dark Rider

इसे क्लीक करे आप अब इस ग्रुप से जुड़ गए है |जुड़ने के बाद आपको यह आप्शन नही मिलेगा दुबारा |

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप किसी कारण वश ग्रुप को छोडना चाहे तो आपको यहाँ क्लीक करना है |

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप सभी ग्रुप्स को एक साथ देखना चाहते है तो यहाँ क्लीक करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

आपको अब तक बने सभी ग्रुप्स एक साथ मिल जायेंगे |

----------


## Dark Rider

किसी को कुछ और जानना हो तो मुझसे पूछे, आपका स्वागत है  |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

पूछ लो जी, बाद में मत कहना की बताया नहीं था  :)

----------


## sweetdream578

*गुरु जी मैं वयस्क चुटकुले वाले सूत्र को ज्वाइन करना चाहता हू कैसे करू कृपया मदद करे जिससे मैं इस सूत्र का भरपूर मजा ले सकू 
*

----------


## mjumbo

में आपसे ये पूछना  चाहता हु के ये ग्रुप क्यों बनाये जाते है.
इनके पीछे क्या मकसद है.
क्या आप मुझे एक ग्रुप बता सकते है जो बिलकुल सुचारू  रूप से शुरू है और सदस्य सही मायने मै इसका मजा ले रहे है
मुझे तो कोई भी ग्रुप ऐसा नहीं मिला जिसमे लोग आकार ग्रुप का मजा ले रहे हो
यहाँ सिर्फ ग्रुप की भरमार है.उपयोग कुछ भी नहीं.
ग्रुप की जगह और कुछ रोचक विषय शुरू करे और फोरम की शान बढ़ाये.
इन ग्रुप ने सही मायने मै फोरम की काफी जगह वेस्ट की है.

ये मेरी निजी राइ है मुझे पता है किसीभी नियामक को ये अच्छा नहीं लगेगा पर यही सच है
धन्यवाद्

----------


## draculla

> में आपसे ये पूछना  चाहता हु के ये ग्रुप क्यों बनाये जाते है.
> इनके पीछे क्या मकसद है.
> क्या आप मुझे एक ग्रुप बता सकते है जो बिलकुल सुचारू  रूप से शुरू है और सदस्य सही मायने मै इसका मजा ले रहे है
> मुझे तो कोई भी ग्रुप ऐसा नहीं मिला जिसमे लोग आकार ग्रुप का मजा ले रहे हो
> यहाँ सिर्फ ग्रुप की भरमार है.उपयोग कुछ भी नहीं.
> ग्रुप की जगह और कुछ रोचक विषय शुरू करे और फोरम की शान बढ़ाये.
> इन ग्रुप ने सही मायने मै फोरम की काफी जगह वेस्ट की है.
> 
> ये मेरी निजी राइ है मुझे पता है किसीभी नियामक को ये अच्छा नहीं लगेगा पर यही सच है
> धन्यवाद्


*

मैंने देखा है की बहुत से सदस्यों की बात अंत में नियामक पर आकर रुक जाती है.
कोई ग्रुप क्यों नहीं चल रहा है....इसका सही जबाब तो ग्रुप बनाने वाला ही दे सकता है की उसने वह ग्रुप किस मकशद से बनाया है और यदि बनाया है तो वे चला क्यों नहीं रहे हैं..
यहाँ पर बहुत से सूत्र भी हैं वे भी नहीं चल रहे है तो इसका जिम्मेदार कौन है?
बंधू आपने भी एक सूत्र बनाया है...उसे क्यों बंद रखा है...क्या उस सूत्र का मकशद पूरा हो गया है या आपको वह सूत्र आगे बढ़ाने की आपको इक्षा नहीं हो रही है...
बस जिस तरह से आप अपने सूत्र को नहीं बढ़ा पा रहे हैं ठीक उसी प्रकार सदस्य सदस्य ग्रुप बना कर उसे चलाना भूल जाते है...
आशा करता हूँ की आपको मेरी बात का बुरा नहीं लगेगा....:)*

----------


## mjumbo

मुझे आपकी बात का कतई बुरा नहीं लगा क्यों की जो भी आपने कहा वो सच है.पर मेरी बात का आपको बुरा जरुर लगा  है.

पर मेरे कहने का मतलब सिर्फ इतना है अगर कोई भी ग्रुप ठीक से नहीं चल रहा/कोई भी सदस्य इसका सही इस्तेमाल नहीं कर रहा तो.
इसको बंद करे और कोई ऐसी नयी बात डाले  जिसका सारे सदस्य पूरा मजे ले.
मेरे हिसाब से ये" ग्रुप" फोरम पर खामका जगह अड़ाकर  बैठे है.और बिना वजह लोड बढ़ा रहे   है.
इस जगह का कोई अच्छा इस्तेमाल हो सकत है

धन्यवाद्

----------


## mjumbo

अगर कोई भी ग्रुप या सूत्र चल नहीं रहा है तो आप उसे हटा सकते है.चे वो मेरा सूत्र हो या.कोई भी ग्रुप.
इससे फोरम पर बनी बेवजह की गन्दगी हटेगी
और जो भी नये अच्छे सूत्र है उनके लए जगह रहेगी और फोरम का अतिरिक्त लोड भी कम होगा
धन्यवाद्

----------


## draculla

*बंद नहीं कर सकते हैं बंधू 
क्योकि इससे सदस्यों की भावना जुड़ी होती है...
मुझे किसी भी बैटन का जरा भी बुरा नहीं लगा...
मुझे आश्चर्य होता की क्या किसी भी चीज के लिए नियामक दोषी है?
बंधू अभी हमारा फोरम चकाचक चल रहा है...इसीलिए सर्वर पर भार की चिंता नहीं है.
जिस दिन आवश्यकता होगी..दिन आप की सलाह पर अवश्य विचार किया जायेगा.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

इसमें क्या होता है

----------

